# Two pregnant girls!! Update!



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

I got two female rats that came to me pregnant. (the previous owners did not want to deal with it) Can they stay in the same cage together since they will both have litters?? The owners said the father was a hairless that "somehow got into their cage". Will any of the babies be hairless? ((Not that it really matters either way))

So, it turns out the woman who gave them to me was trying to breed hairless babies and ditched those when someone told her that the babies probably wouldn't be hairless. So then she tried to breed hairless girls and told me about it and asked for tips on their care. When I told her that there would be complications with hairless mothers, she decided to just scrap the whole project an asked me to come pick up the hairless girls. While I was there I saw that she had a girl in with the boys and inquired and she informed me that the girl was too young to get pregnant. I took her too. so, QUESTION: I also found out later on the phone with her that all of these girl rats had previously been living together before I took the first two, so i could take the new ones out of quarantine???


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*

Also, I almost forgot! Is a large cage with levels okay? Will they just have the baby on the bottom with the bedding or will they have them wherever?


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*

You must seperate them both. They may get along now,but when they have their babies,then tend to be veeery defensive of their babies. And also,NO cages with levels,as they could deliver anywhere, and babies could fall through small holes or more serious accidents. What I used was a 15 gallon aquarium tank for my rat & her babies & that is where they are until they are 3wks old. :] make sure before they give birth to give them small towels,shredded paper towels,fleece,etc for momma's to make nests. And feed them lots of protien,fruits & veggies duriing her pregnancy. :] Good luck & if you have anymore questions,PM me.


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*

Thanks!


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*

No problem. My rat just had a litter 1wk ago,so I still learnin myself,but know most of what to do from reading on here. Lol. Also,make sure to still feed them lots of protien,and fruit/veggies after the babies are born b.c she's gonna be nursing a lot. When do you think their litters are supposed to arrive? normally,rats tend to have their litters typically day 21 of gestation.


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*

Maybe another 18 days then? She saw the mating happening and then gave them to me the next day.


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*

She saw the mating happen? I'm guessing it was accidental...

If you're going to keep the mommas in cages, make sure it's not a drop-in cage (so there should be a ledge of sorts that the wire part sits on). Otherwise the babies might get stuck in the wires and die 

Eggs are a good source of protein.

You don't have to separate them yet, but when they get closer to their due date move them into their own cages.

Good luck with the pinkies... Have you considered an e-spay? The vet removes the rat's uterus while she's pregnant. It's kind of like an abortion, but they can't get pregnant again. If the rats are really young, then maybe it's not a good idea, but since they're still not due for a while you might just be able to get an appointment in time. They could be expensive, though, and if you don't know a vet that's spayed a rat before you might not want to risk it.


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*

Yeah, the rat vets I have spoken to have seemed a bit iffy. I will be using a modified rubber maid tub for each mom so I will be making sure it is baby safe!! Eggs sound like a great idea though, and they are cheap too!! I also have ferrets and their food is full of protein, so I have been giving them a kibble as a treat when we train (they need to be socialized very badly.
Thanks!


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*

Good, you sound well-prepared.  Are the tubs you're talking about like the dapper rat tub cages? I really should get around to making one of them... I have a small cage that I used to keep a hamster in (well, the hamster was my sister's) and we use that as a travel cage. It gets cold up here, though, so maybe one of the tubs would be warmer... hmm...

I don't see why there would be anything wrong with ferret food. Protein and fat are both good for pregnant and lactating rats.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*

I would suggestion not having levels once the babies get big enough to move around, theres more chance for them to get hurt. When mine had hers she even moved the baies around once in a while so if it were me id put them in a different cage they cant fall or escape from


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*



AMJ087 said:


> I would suggestion not having levels once the babies get big enough to move around, theres more chance for them to get hurt. When mine had hers she even moved the baies around once in a while so if it were me id put them in a different cage they cant fall or escape from


Thats why I settled on a tub cage, cheap and safe!


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*



keysong said:


> Are the tubs you're talking about like the dapper rat tub cages?


I have never seen dapper rat tub cages, I have just put together a design with my hubby based off the advice I have been getting. We are making them today! I will try to post pics and let everyone know how they work for anyone interested.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*

Sorry must have missed the part about that cage type. Good luck and have fun with them. I loved my babies to death when I had them but was glad to get rid of them also, they are work.


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*

Here's the picture of the tub cages that Robyn at TDR makes.










It sounds similar to what you want to make. If you want the link to the instructions, here it is:

http://dapper.com.au/articles.htm#cage


----------



## Three Deep (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Two pregnant girls!!*

So I read that article and I'm just wondering if you or anyone else knows how on earth she rounded the edges of the wire so it stands up over the ledge of plastic it's attached to?


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

updated!


----------

